# 96 Mk3 gti brake indicator won't go out



## a4maine (Dec 13, 2009)

It has 4 wheel disk brakes, and doesn't have brake wear indicators. (i don't think they came out with them til 1998)

1. The ebrake switch works fine. I tested it with a multimeter and the running lights turn off when it is engaged. Ebrake works fine. 

2. I had air in the master... which has since been flushed along with the rest of the brake system. That was my mistake when replacing rear calipers. Brakes work well. 

3. Brand new pads all around. 

4. Rear discs were just lathed slightly.

5. fluid level is good

WTF? I've searched for similar issue but have found NONE. I don't have access to a VAGCOM without $$ for a shop. Any thoughts.

The only thing left to try is pulling the battery and resting the ecu... post-flush. I'll post if that solves it.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Is the fluid level sensor plugged in?

Does the car have ABS?


----------



## a4maine (Dec 13, 2009)

greyhare said:


> Is the fluid level sensor plugged in?
> 
> Does the car have ABS?


Yes... I'm going to check the plug for voltage

Yes... how would abs affect the brake light... it has it's own indicator. Not a wise-crack... just interested if they are related.


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

check the float in the master. Probably sticking. When you pull the e brake does the light get brighter. Maybe that switch is sticking. But if the problem occured when brake work was done most likely the float in the master


----------



## a4maine (Dec 13, 2009)

You're dead on man. I actually just got in from the garage and was going to ask how the float and bobbin work because the bobbin popped right up when i took the cap off.

Now is there a way to replace the float or do you have to get a new fluid reservior?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

It looks like you can get just the cap.

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/404/3


----------



## a4maine (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually, it looks like the plunger is working properly. 

However I couldn't get a reading from the "low fluid" cable with the car running. I am guessing that this either means the e-brake sensor is triggering the indicator or I have bad wiring.


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

All I had to do was disconnect the sensors, clean them out, reinstall and my light went off.


----------



## a4maine (Dec 13, 2009)

evol_mk3 said:


> All I had to do was disconnect the sensors, clean them out, reinstall and my light went off.


This isn't very surprising, given the wiring in these cars. But I took the car out on a wet day and the plug wires were arching at the block, obviously causing misfires. Well, when I replaced plugs and wires, the engine ran better (duh) and the brake light and airbag light that have been on for a while mysterious went out. Apparently the arching was causing false indications on completely unrelated electrical circuits. 

Figured you guys would get a kick out of this. Thanks for your diagnostic help.


----------

